# Rear Slide Issue



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, the wife forgot to unplug before sliding the rear bed in. Ripped the cord completely out of the slide. Anyone know where this actually goes so i can reconnect it.

Thanks all!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Come on now, you can't blame the DW.







It was your job to check and double check







. Just kidding.







I can't tell you how many times I've almost done that. I guarantee, from now on, it will not be an issue.
I don't know where it connects so I can't help you. I'm sure you aren't the first one to have to fix this nor will you be the last.
Keep the faith,
Brian


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I did the same thing but havent fixed it yet. I quess I will wait for you to do it


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We did this our first trip out! Unfortunately, the dealer fixed it for us as it had to go back in for a couple other things so I can't give you details on the fix!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone just fixe this. I forget who, but I think they said it was behind the wood trim that goes around the slideout.

If your electric cord has tabs on it to keep it connected, remove them. That way it will improve the chances that it just unplugs...

BTW, it's definetly YOUR fault!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I did this on our first trip too. I was lucky that it just unplugged with no damage. I tied of piece of yellow caution tap to it so we (I) wouldn't forget to unplug it again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think we plugged ours in about 5 times in 4 years. Never saw the need for a light over my bed.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> BTW, it's definetly YOUR fault!


Why is that? It's nobody's fault, either one of us could have done it......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dharris said:


> BTW, it's definetly YOUR fault!


Why is that? It's nobody's fault, either one of us could have done it......
[/quote]

But I think he means you are the DH and more times then not the DH gets blamed for these types of issues no matter if he had a hand in it or not.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

YUP


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> BTW, it's definetly YOUR fault!


Why is that? It's nobody's fault, either one of us could have done it......
[/quote]

But I think he means you are the DH and more times then not the DH gets blamed for these types of issues no matter if he had a hand in it or not.















[/quote]

Stupid question time, what does DH mean?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

dharris said:


> BTW, it's definetly YOUR fault!


Why is that? It's nobody's fault, either one of us could have done it......
[/quote]

But I think he means you are the DH and more times then not the DH gets blamed for these types of issues no matter if he had a hand in it or not.















[/quote]

Stupid question time, what does DH mean?
[/quote]
Dear, Darling, Da*n Husband you have to choose the best one depending on the context it is used in.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry, just saw the update. Andy was right, I was just expressing sarcasm related to marriage.









DH - D___ Husband
DW - D___ Wife
DS - Dear Son
DD - Dear Daughter

Fill in the blanks for each other depending on how events are unfolding...








etc...


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Sorry, just saw the update. Andy was right, I was just expressing sarcasm related to marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How funny, thank you for the explanation.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok all, the wire was located just behind the wooded frame as stated by another user. It was an easy fix with no issues. Light works fine and all is good. Thanks to anyone who gave their input.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dharris said:


> Ok all, the wire was located just behind the wooded frame as stated by another user. It was an easy fix with no issues. Light works fine and all is good. Thanks to anyone who gave their input.


Glad it was a somewhat easy fix....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick always does that part but if HE forgot,it would somehow be MY fault,for reasons that are not clear


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick always does that part but if HE forgot,it would somehow be MY fault,for reasons that are not clear


It is clear to all us "DH's"...but I have to hold the reason secret.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Rick always does that part but if HE forgot,it would somehow be MY fault,for reasons that are not clear


It is clear to all us "DH's"...but I have to hold the reason secret.








[/quote]


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know where to get another plug?

We have a seasonal site and have added a couple cabinets above my couch in 23rs.. Bought them at Ikea (my fav store) and they mount to a suspension rail with two bolts per cabinet... so it will be super easy to take down at end of season.... but, we had to remove the light right above the couch.. and i was thinking it would be cool to mount the light to the bottom of one of the cabinets and have a handy quick connect plug to disconnect when taking them down..

Still trying to think of a way to hide the hole left by the removal of the light as there is about 2" above the cabinet.. enough to clear the speaker but not the light... I will post pictures when I get back up there..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

materialgirl said:


> Anyone know where to get another plug?


Would think any Keystone RV Service location would be able to get you one.


----------

